# Trying to put a value on Jars



## Reelpro (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi

I have a collection of 1800’s Fruit Jars to sell and I am  having a hard time to value a reasonable price.

EBay has prices all over the map and also seems to hav e fakes and lots of artificially coloured

I thought maybe some experts on this site could weigh in ?


----------



## klaatu (May 1, 2021)

A "Red Book" (The Collector's Guide To Old Fruit Jars) would be the best source of information, but if you do not have access to a copy, go to the website of North American Glass. In the archives section use the search tool to review jars similar to the ones you have pictured that have sold in Greg's previous auctions. This will at least give you a ballpark figure of what a collector would be willing to pay for a specific jar.


----------



## Reelpro (May 2, 2021)

North American Glass 
Saw a few of what I have that were auctioned there 

Thx Mike


----------

